# My dog augustus likes the taste of tags!



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

This is a tough one and I don't know what I am going to do.
I have a dog that is just over a year old and he is really good in the field but still loves to chew on everything within reach. One thing that was within reach last week was my hunting bibs, in the pocket of my hunting bibs was my carcass tag for my first doe and my entire tage for my second doe.
Here is the problem. I have since shot my second doe and the tag was mostly there and the carcass tag is still recognizable so that is no problem, however, the carcass tag for the first doe is nowhere to be found. I do still have the ear tag though as I turned the head in and was able to take the tag off, is this good enough for the first deer or do I need to try to get another carcass tag for the first one even though I have the ear tag.
I do not make a practice of being illegal and would like advice on what I need to do to alleviate the situation.

cootkiller


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Call NDGF I think they can issue replacement tags if you have lost them.

Don't ya just hate it when **** happens!!!!!

Bob


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes,
I love the dog and he is coming along really well in the field but he can be a little turd when he is in the garage now that it is getting colder at nights.
I didn't think for the life of me that he would be able to get the bibs off of the hook.
And do I HAVE to send in to the game and fish for a new carcass tag if I still have the ear tag?

cootkiller


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

In the past my dogs seemed to chew more if I did not take them with huntin.... he was probrobly PO'd at you atnd went to the heart of things. Notice they chew things of some relevance?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Doggie ex-lax :lol:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

My kid lost his tag for the youth season a few years ago and my local area warden was able to issue me a replacement tag in person. I called in and he was nice enough to arrange to meet me and issue the tag. Not sure if they are still so amiable this time of year...heard more than one bad warden story this season. Give them a call.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I do have pretty close access to a game warden as one lives in my neighborhood. Didn't know that they could issue them, I thought it had to go through the state.
Thanx for the info.

cootkiller


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Coot thanks a lot for posting this. My borthers dog took my buck tag opening weekend and it too was lost. Replacement tag was given with a call to the warden. I want to thank the G&F and Mark Pollert for their help during a busy and hectic time of the year!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm not much of a deer hunter so not real hip with some of the regs, but isn't the purpose of the carcass tag when the meat goes one way (e.g. butcher) and the carcass another way (i.e. taxidermist)? Unless Travis is going to put this doe on the wall next to the other 5, he should just be able to keep the ear tag with the meat and has no need for the carcass tag, right? G-men, where are you.....?

Dog rule one: Dogs (especially pups) hate being left alone, and, given the opportunity, even a pretty mild-mannered one will raise unholy hell and severely punish you for its boredom.

Dog rule two: Dogs rarely chew up inexpensive or un-needed things or things that are easy to repair.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Dan, SSHHHHH! Don't use my real name, I am trying to be incognito. However the doe joke was pretty good, you've been talking to Winston too much again.

Tell me about the two dog rules though, holy crap. God forbid if he chewed on one of the 2 billion DOG TOYS my wife buys him, oh no he has to shew on deer tags, hunting bibs, dust pans, firewood. UNBELIEVABLE.

cootkiller


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

lol, at that age whenever you leave the house with a gun and don't take the dog along you can expect **** on the floor, or chewed up hunting cloths, our dog did that when she was younger now when we leave her during deer season she grabs mine, my brothers and my dad's hunting cloths puts them in a pile and lays on them!!! dogs are sensative when it comes to not taking them hunting...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Doggie ex-lax :lol:


 :rollin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: :rollin:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I lost my carcase tage as well. I talked to the G&F and they told me all I had to do was make a copy of the ear tag and I would be fine.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanx Dean,
sounds like a good plan to me.

coot


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> Tell me about the two dog rules though, holy crap. God forbid if he chewed on one of the 2 billion DOG TOYS my wife buys him, oh no he has to shew on deer tags, hunting bibs, dust pans, firewood. UNBELIEVABLE.


Travis, ehrrr-achemm, ck:

Rule three: Give them an inch and they'll take a mile, always. Just when you think they're beyond something like that and can handle a little independance, you'll come back to wholesale destruction. They are complete knot-heads and will for their lives pull crap like this, maybe to lesser degrees, but they'll never quit being at least closet delinquints.

Rule four: You get honked-off, yell at them and then love 'em up 5 minutes later. Just what they are and do - especially labs.

T, ever think maybe he's just raising hell to get you back for naming him Augustus - I mean, come on, that alone could cause some serious irrational behavior or personality disorders. :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: I needed that Dan it has been a little tense at work.

Bob


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

FYI
We call him Gus, his officail name is just Augustus, you know, the first emperor of Rome.

(Note: I am a S.S. Teacher so don't try to tell me that Julius Caesar was the first emperor because he wasn't, he was a dictator and was assassinated before he could be bestowed the title "Emperor")

cootkiller


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Trav,

Rule 5: They are wayyyyy smarter than they let on - they only act like knot heads most of the time so we don't expect so much of them. He KNOWS you named him Augustus, and second emperor of Rome or not, he's ******!

:lol:


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey cootkiller,

As bad as it seems, it can always be worse. Last year I took my best friends son out on a goose hunt. As luck would have it my hunting companion shot a goose and it glided about a hundred or so yards out into the next field. Mind you now my dog is 6 years old and quite experienced at waterfowl hunting/retrieving. There were a mess of birds coming into the decoy spread so we stayed put but my dog proceeded to be on her merry way to get the goose. Well after my dog didn't return I looked out into the field and sheepishly said to my friends son "Chris, I think my dog just ate your goose" which she did. Never before did she do this and hasn't since..... and yes I do feed her what I believed to be really good dog food.  :wink:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Dan,
First I tell ya, first.

cootkiller


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Dan, I need a couple more of those rules! I've been the office since 5:45 and it has already been a hectic day!!!!!!!


----------

